# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Διαρροη σε φουρνο μικροκυμματων ;;

## zotenteza

Κυριοι συναδελφοι καλησπερα. Επισυναπτω καπιοες φωτογραφιες απο ενα φουρνακι μικροκυμματων απο το οποιο εχει τρυπησει η πλαστικη επιστρωση στο πισω μερος της πορτας. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει διαρροη ακτινοβολιας απο αυτο ; Απιθανο μου φενεται αλλα θελω να σιγουρευτω. Ευχαριστω.  :Wink:

----------


## kioan

Τα μικροκύματα παραμένουν στο εσωτερικό του φούρνου λόγω του κλωβού Farraday που δημιουργείται από τα μεταλλικά τοιχώματα και το μεταλλικό πλέγμα της πόρτας.
Η πλαστική επίστρωση είναι μόνο για να εμποδίζει την ροή του αέρα μέσα από το πλέγμα της πόρτας.

----------


## SV1JRT

Ενα πείραμα που μπορείτε να κάνετε για να δείτε στα γρήγορα κατα πόσο η θωράκιση του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων λειτουργεί σωστά ή όχι, είναι να βάλετε μέσα στον (ΣΒΗΣΤΟ) φούρνο μικροκυμάτων το κινητό σας τηλέφωνο και να προσπαθήσετε να το καλέσετε από ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο. ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ, η θωράκιση του φούρνου (κλοβός Farraday όπως είπε και ο Kioan παραπάνω) θα κόψει κάθε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία από και πρός το κινητο που βρίσκετε μέσα στο φουρνάκι, με αποτέλεσμα το κινητό να "δείχνει" οτι είναι εκτός δικτύου. ΑΝ το κινητό δεχτεί την κλήση κανονικά (το ακούσετε να κουδουνίζει στην κλήση), τότε ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ με την θωράκιση στο φουρνάκι.......

 :Huh:

----------


## picdev

το gsm ειναι στα 900mhz , το wifi πρέπει να βάλεις, ή το bluetooth που είναι στα 2.4ghz

----------


## SV1JRT

> το gsm ειναι στα 900mhz , το wifi πρέπει να βάλεις, ή το bluetooth που είναι στα 2.4ghz



Χμμμμμμ..... ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ πάντα, ο κλοβός farraday πρέπει να κόβει ΟΛΕΣ τις ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες... Ετσι δεν είναι ??

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.circuits.gr/index.php?topic=920.0

Και κάτι άλλο ... (που το είχα απορία κατά καιρούς και με την ευκαιρία)

Στο δικό μου φουρνάκι μικροκυμμάτων εν ώρα λειτουργίας και όταν περνούσα από δίπλα του .. μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι μου "μαγνητίζει" τις τρίχες του χεριού μου ! ... να θεωρήσω ότι αυτό σημαίνει διαρροή?

----------


## SV1JRT

> http://www.circuits.gr/index.php?topic=920.0
> 
> Και κάτι άλλο ... (που το είχα απορία κατά καιρούς και με την ευκαιρία)
> 
> *Στο δικό μου φουρνάκι μικροκυμμάτων εν ώρα λειτουργίας και όταν περνούσα από δίπλα του .. μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι μου "μαγνητίζει" τις τρίχες του χεριού μου ! ... να θεωρήσω ότι αυτό σημαίνει διαρροή?*



Πέτρο, αυτό το φαινόμενο γίνεται απο τον ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ ηλεκτρισμό που δημιουργείτε στο σασί του φούρνου απο τα ηλεκτρονικά του. (τον μετασχηματιστή υψηλής κυρίως). Μάλον δεν είναι σωστή η γείωση στην μπρίζα, οπότε δεν εκφορτίζει σωστά το περίβλημα του φούρνου....
 ΔΕΝ νομίζω να είναι θέμα διαροής RF.

----------


## sigmacom

http://techteam.gr/forum/topic/105589-topic/page-2 
Δείτε αν θέλετε το post 14 και όσα ακολουθούν. Νομίζω τα καλύπτει όλα.

----------


## picdev

> Χμμμμμμ..... ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ πάντα, ο κλοβός farraday πρέπει να κόβει ΟΛΕΣ τις ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες... Ετσι δεν είναι ??



o κλοβός είναι στην ουσία, ένα σηρματόπλεγμα με τρύπες, οι συχνότητες που κόβουν έχει σχέση με το μήκος κύματος της ακτινοβολίας και τη τρύπα, όσο μεγαλώνει η συχνότητα μικραίνει το μήκος κύματος , άρα και η τρύπα πρέπει να ειναι μικρότερη

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Χμμμμμμ..... ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ πάντα, ο κλοβός farraday πρέπει να κόβει ΟΛΕΣ τις ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες... Ετσι δεν είναι ??



Υπάρχουν οι οπές της πόρτας, οι διαστάσεις των οποίων είναι συνάρτηση του μήκους κύματος ,δηλ. σε μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες υπάρχει θέμα και όχι σε μικρότερες.

ΥΓ Με πρόλαβε ο Άκης

----------


## SV1JRT

> o κλοβός είναι στην ουσία, ένα σηρματόπλεγμα με τρύπες, οι συχνότητες που κόβουν έχει σχέση με το μήκος κύματος της ακτινοβολίας και τη τρύπα, όσο μεγαλώνει η συχνότητα μικραίνει το μήκος κύματος , άρα και η τρύπα πρέπει να ειναι μικρότερη







> Υπάρχουν οι οπές της πόρτας, οι διαστάσεις των οποίων είναι συνάρτηση του μήκους κύματος ,δηλ. σε μεγαλύτερες συχνότητες υπάρχει θέμα και όχι σε μικρότερες.
> 
> ΥΓ Με πρόλαβε ο Άκης




 Η συχνότητα των 2.4 GHz έχει μήκος κύματος 300 / 2400 = 0,125 μέτρα.
 Η συχνότητα 900 MHz έχει μήκος κύματος 300 / 900 = 0,3333 μέτρα.

 ΑΡΑ, ένας κλοβός farraday που είναι σχεδιασμένος για να κόβει μήκος κύματος 0,125 μέτρων (2.4 GHz) μπορεί ΠΟΛΥ πιο εύκολα να απομονώσει συχνότητες με μήκος κύματος 0,3333 μέτρα (900 MHz).

Το πρόβλημα θα υπήρχε ΑΝ με ένα κλοβο Farraday, σχεδιασμένο για τους 2,4 GHz προαπαθούσαμε να κόψουμε συχνότητα μεγαλύτερη, ας πουμε 5 GHz. Εκεί, μιας και το μήκος κύματος είναι ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟ απο εκείνο των 2.4 GHz η ραδιοσυχνότητα θα διαχέονταν μέσα απο τις τρύπες.

 ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ, όταν λέμε οτι η συχνότητα 2,4GHz έχει μήκος κύματος 0,125 μέτρα, σημαίνει οτι το μήκος κύματος είναι 12,5 ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΑ. Αντε να πάρουμε και το 1/4 μήκος κύματος που είναι 3,125 εκατοστά. Εχετε δει εσεις ποτέ φουρνο μικροκυμάτων με πλέγμα στα *3 ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΑ μάτι* ???
 Θεωρητικά το πλέγμα στο πορτάκι του φούρνου μπορεί να κόψει συχνότητες ΠΑΝΩ απο 60 GHz.... εφόσον το μάτι στο πλέγμα είναι μικρότερο απο 4 - 5 χιλιοστά !!!

 Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, ένας φούρνος μικροκυμάτων μπορεί *ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΜΟΝΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ GSM ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ WIFI ή BLUETOOTH*...

.

----------


## agis68

Εκανα το τεστ με δυο κινητα που τα καλεσα απο σταθερό. Πρέπει να περιμένεις περιπου εως 1 λεπτό να χάσει εντελώς σήμα. Οντως ισχύει και στα 2 βγήκε μυνημα οτι πιθανόν ειναι απενεργοποιημένα....

----------


## picdev

SW1JRT δίκιο έχεις, μόλις το έγραψα το σκέφτηκα αλλά λογω φόρτου εργασίας δεν μπόρεσα να το γράψω

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Σωτήρη, νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι  απόλυτα(περνάει--δεν περνάει), αλλά ότι πρέπει να υποστεί μια πολύ μεγάλη εξασθένηση γιατί η τρύπα δεν είναι μια, αλλά μερικές χιλιάδες και η  "συνολική" ενέργεια πρέπει να είναι  μικρότερη  της μεγ. επιτρεπομένης. 
Από αρμονικές δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει θέμα.
Αν ξέρει κάποιος πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού κυματοδηγού να δίνει απώλειες ίσως βοηθούσε 
Μάλλον στους βλάκες κατατάσσομαι. :Lol: 

Όσο για την τελευταία σου παράγραφο, το ίδιο λέω, οτι η μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα είναι πιο ευάλωτη.

όποιος αντίλογος συζητήσιμος.
φιλικά

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ενα πείραμα που μπορείτε να κάνετε για να δείτε στα γρήγορα κατα πόσο η θωράκιση του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων λειτουργεί σωστά ή όχι, είναι να βάλετε μέσα στον (ΣΒΗΣΤΟ) φούρνο μικροκυμάτων το κινητό σας τηλέφωνο και να προσπαθήσετε να το καλέσετε από ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο. ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ, η θωράκιση του φούρνου (κλοβός Farraday όπως είπε και ο Kioan παραπάνω) θα κόψει κάθε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία από και πρός το κινητο που βρίσκετε μέσα στο φουρνάκι, με αποτέλεσμα το κινητό να "δείχνει" οτι είναι εκτός δικτύου. ΑΝ το κινητό δεχτεί την κλήση κανονικά (το ακούσετε να κουδουνίζει στην κλήση), τότε ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ με την θωράκιση στο φουρνάκι.......




 Γιατι δεν σου αρέσει Mr Hurt30 ??

----------


## hurt30

Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή στην σημείωσή μου.

Στον δικό μου φούρνο, τo ίδιο τηλέφωνο με wind κάρτα δεν δέχεται κλήση, με vodafone και cosmote δέχεται.
Επίσης αν περιστρέψεις το φούρνο από τον z άξονα (και το τηλέφωνο επίσης κατά τους άξονες x,y) αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά του.
O φούρνος είναι σίγουρο (μετρημένο) ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Φρόντισε η σύζηγος να τον μετρήσουν.
Οπότε από προσωπική μου εμπειρία η περιγραφή σου είναι τουλάχιστον ελλιπής αν όχι λαθεμένη.

Εκφράζοντας λοιπόν την προσωπική μου γνώμη σου έδωσα ένα “thumbs down”.

----------


## SV1JRT

> http://techteam.gr/forum/topic/105589-topic/page-2 
> Δείτε αν θέλετε το post 14 και όσα ακολουθούν. Νομίζω τα καλύπτει όλα.







> Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή στην σημείωσή μου.
> 
> Στον δικό μου φούρνο, τo ίδιο τηλέφωνο με wind κάρτα δεν δέχεται κλήση, με vodafone και cosmote δέχεται.
> Επίσης αν περιστρέψεις το φούρνο από τον z άξονα (και το τηλέφωνο επίσης κατά τους άξονες x,y) αλλάζει η συμπεριφορά του.
> O φούρνος είναι σίγουρο (μετρημένο) ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Φρόντισε η σύζηγος να τον μετρήσουν.
> Οπότε από προσωπική μου εμπειρία η περιγραφή σου είναι τουλάχιστον ελλιπής αν όχι λαθεμένη.
> 
> Εκφράζοντας λοιπόν την προσωπική μου γνώμη σου έδωσα ένα “thumbs down”.




Hurt30 δεκτή η ενσταση σου, αλλα θα ήταν κατανορτότερο αν εξ αρχής έγραφες την άποψη σου, αντι να μας αφήσεις με την απορία μιας αρνητικής ψήφου.....

Στο θέμα μας τώρα, αν είχες κάνει τον κόπο να διαβάσεις την σελίδα στο λίνκ του Sigmacom απο το μύνημα 14 και μετά εξηγεί ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν λειτουργεί πάντα αυτό το "test". Υποψιν οτι αυτή η δοκιμή είναι ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΗ και όχι απόλυτη μέτρηση της θωράκισης. Δηλαδή ΑΝ η δοκιμή είναι επιτυχής, είσαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ για την κατάσταση της απομόνωσης. ΑΝ δεν πετύχει η δοκιμή, αρχίζεις να το ψάχνεις περεταίρω...

----------


## hurt30

> Ενα πείραμα που μπορείτε να κάνετε για να δείτε στα γρήγορα κατα πόσο η  θωράκιση του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων λειτουργεί σωστά ή όχι, είναι να  βάλετε μέσα στον (ΣΒΗΣΤΟ) φούρνο μικροκυμάτων το κινητό σας τηλέφωνο και  να προσπαθήσετε να το καλέσετε από ένα άλλο τηλέφωνο. ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ, η  θωράκιση του φούρνου (κλοβός Farraday όπως είπε και ο Kioan παραπάνω) θα  κόψει κάθε ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία από και πρός το κινητο που  βρίσκετε μέσα στο φουρνάκι, με αποτέλεσμα το κινητό να "δείχνει" οτι  είναι εκτός δικτύου. ΑΝ το κινητό δεχτεί την κλήση κανονικά (το ακούσετε  να κουδουνίζει στην κλήση), τότε ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ με την θωράκιση στο  φουρνάκι.......







> Χμμμμμμ..... ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ πάντα, ο κλοβός farraday πρέπει να κόβει ΟΛΕΣ τις ηλεκτρομαγνητικές ακτινοβολίες... Ετσι δεν είναι ??







> Στο θέμα μας τώρα, αν είχες κάνει τον κόπο να διαβάσεις την σελίδα στο λίνκ του Sigmacom απο το μύνημα 14 και μετά εξηγεί ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν λειτουργεί πάντα αυτό το "test". Υποψιν οτι αυτή η δοκιμή είναι ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΗ και όχι απόλυτη μέτρηση της θωράκισης. Δηλαδή ΑΝ η δοκιμή είναι επιτυχής, είσαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ για την κατάσταση της απομόνωσης. ΑΝ δεν πετύχει η δοκιμή, αρχίζεις να το ψάχνεις περεταίρω...







Στο θέμα μας και απαντώντας σου στο ίδιο ύφος. Από την παραπάνω φράση σου "...τότε ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ με την θωράκιση στο φουρνάκι....." εξάγονται δύο συμπεράσματα:

α) δεν είχες εμπεδωμένη την ιδέα ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι "περνάει δεν περνάει" αλλά θέμα υποβίβασης (attenuation).
β) δεν μπήκες στον κόπο να απαντήσεις σωστά αλλά με μισές κουβέντες, δεν είναι κακό, αλλά πες ότι είναι μισή απάντηση και μην είσαι απόλυτος στο παραπάνω.

Αμφότερα τα παραπάνω επιδέχονται αρνητικής ψήφου κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη.

Εκτός θέματος τώρα: Το να μην μπορείς να δεχτείς την αρνητική ψήφο δεν είναι ούτε λογικό ούτε ευγενικό. Μην προβάλεις σαν δικαιολογία ότι δεν έγραψα αναλυτικά γιατί διαφωνούσα. Δεν το έκανα γιατί το είχε ήδη αναλύσει ο sigmacom. Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί το δικαίωμα μου να κάνω αρνητικές ψήφους. Όσο λοιπόν γράφεις στο forum πρέπει να αποδέχεσαι και τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά του. Αν διαφωνείς με αυτά θα ήθελα να το ξέρω για να σε κατατάξω στο επίπεδο μεταξύ πιπίλας και κουδουνίστρας και να μην ψηφίσω ή σχολιάσω κάτι δικό σου ποτέ ξανά.

Νομίζω ότι το τεντώσαμε αρκετά. Ας το αφήσουμε εδώ.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Νομίζω ότι το τεντώσαμε αρκετά. Ας το αφήσουμε εδώ.



Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τις αρνητικές ψήφους... Ο καθένας έχει το δικαίωμα της γνώμης του. Καμία αντίρηση σε αυτό.
Η απάντηση μου ήταν κάπως λακωνική, γιατι εργάζομαι και δεν μπορώ να χάνω χρόνο απο την δουλειά μου.
Συμφωνώ οτι δεν χρειάζεται να δοθεί συνέχεια στην φιλονικία αυτή..

----------

